# Questions aux utilisateurs...



## ianos (22 Juillet 2010)

Salut à vous, utilisateurs d'iPad !

Voilà, je suis prêt à passer le cap... mais par rapport à mon taf (utilisation principale) je me pose quand même quelques questions que les sbires dans l'apple store d'opéra n'ont pas été capable de résoudre aujourd'hui...

 comment faites vous pour classer vos fichiers et/ou existe-t-il une app pour pouvoir classer ses documents comme dans un mac ? (parce qu'en pro, je dois avoir une bonne 60 aine d'affaires en cours.... et donc autant de dossier avec des fichiers .doc et .xls à gérer...)...

 la compatibilité entre Pages et Office fonctionne-t-elle vraiment ? car en pro, je dois constamment rédiger des comptes rendus sur Word (actuellement) et ça doit pas merder...
Et le truc, c'est que pourquoi pas un iPad sur mes chantiers pour faire les CR en direct live (faudra voir la tronche des entrepreneurs...) !

Merci pour vos avis éclairés !!!


----------



## twinworld (22 Juillet 2010)

ianos a dit:


> &#8226; comment faites vous pour classer vos fichiers et/ou existe-t-il une app pour pouvoir classer ses documents comme dans un mac ? (parce qu'en pro, je dois avoir une bonne 60 aine d'affaires en cours.... et donc autant de dossier avec des fichiers .doc et .xls à gérer...)...


il n'y a pas de Finder dans l'iPad. Si vous avez déjà vu un iPhone tourner, c'est le même principe. La plupart du temps, les fichiers sont stockés dans les applications qui ont servis à les ouvrir. Cela étant dit, pour les fichiers de bureautique à consulter il existe GoodReader qui permet d'ouvrir tous les formats courants, de les stocker. 

Vous pouvez connecter votre iPad en wifi à votre Mac (commande-k) et gérer les fichiers et sous fichiers de Good Reader depuis votre Mac. 

De plus, si vous utilisez un navigateur comme iCab pour iPad, vous pourrez choisir de sauver les fichiers que vous aurez téléchargeré par son intermédiaire dans Good Reader et ses dossiers. Good Reader est gratuit, iCab pour iPad coûte CHF 2.20 (je vous laisse aller voir combien c'est en euros). 

Bref, si ce n'est pas aussi souple que sur un ordi, il y a quand même des possibilités pour organiser son travail. 



ianos a dit:


> &#8226; la compatibilité entre Pages et Office fonctionne-t-elle vraiment ?  car en pro, je dois constamment rédiger des comptes rendus sur Word  (actuellement) et ça doit pas merder...
> Et le truc, c'est que pourquoi pas un iPad sur mes chantiers pour faire  les CR en direct live (faudra voir la tronche des entrepreneurs...) !



je vous conseille très vivement de lire le fil ci-dessous qui est très intéressant et assez court. Il propose une bonne solution pour les personnes qui doivent gérer et modifier des documents depuis plusieurs plateforme. 
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/editer-doc-depuis-mobile-me-369211.html


----------

